# [SOLVED] XEN (dom0) und bridged netzwerk

## scw

Hi!

Ich versuche gerade, ohne Erfolg, eine XEN dom0 mit bridged netzwerk zum laufen zu bringen. Allerdings beendet xen beim starten von xend eth0 und erzeugt peth0. Das Problem ist, dass danach meine IP-Adressen sowie meine Routen nicht mehr vorhanden sind.

Kann mir hier jemand helfen?

scwLast edited by scw on Sat Dec 13, 2008 6:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem damit. Ich hab das dann wie folgt gelöst:

Netzwerkkonfiguration:

```

config_eth0=( "null" )

bridge_xenbr0="eth0"

config_xenbr0=( "192.168.23.252 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_xenbr0=( "default via 192.168.23.1" )

```

xend-config.sxp:

```

#(network-script network-bridge)

(network-script network-dummy)

```

Dann noch net.xenbr0 zu dem default Runlevel hinzugefügt und schon hatte ich Netzwerk mit Routen etc.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## scw

Danke für den Workaround!

Hab mir gestern Nacht die XEN-Scripte genauer angeschaut und hab die Ursache direkt gefunden.

Insgesamt gab es mehrere Probleme:

- auf meinem System läuft IPv6

- Gentoo besitzt kein ifup/ifdown

- net.eth0 wurde beim booten gestartet

(- meine Routen hatte ich aus irgendeinem Grund in /etc/conf.d/local.start setzen lassen)

Als Bugfix hab ich nun folgendes:

1. Um das Problem mit IPv6 zu beheben:

/etc/xen/scripts/network-bridge:

```

104c104,105

<     addr_pfx=`ip addr show dev $1 | egrep '^ *inet' | sed -e 's/ *inet //' -e "s/$1//"`

---

>     addr_pfx=`ip addr show dev $1 | egrep '^ *inet ' | sed -e 's/ *inet //' -e "s/$1//" -e 's/secondary //'`

>     addr_pfx_6=`ip addr show dev $1 | egrep '^ *inet6.*global.*' | sed -e 's/ *inet6 //' -e '/dynamic/d' -e 's/tentative //'`

113c114,118

<             ip addr add ${addr_pfx} dev $1

---

>           # add IPs (IPv4)

>             echo -e -n "${addr_pfx}\n" | while read addr; do

>               ip addr add ${addr} dev $1

>           done

>

114a120,124

>

>           # add IPs (IPv6)

>             echo -e -n "${addr_pfx_6}\n" | while read addr; do

>               ip addr add ${addr} dev $1

>           done

115a126

>           return 0

```

2. kein ifup/ifdown:

/etc/xen/script/xen-network-common.sh:

```

30c30

< if ! which ifup >/dev/null 2>/dev/null

---

> if [ -e /etc/conf.d/net ]

38c38

<     false

---

>   /etc/init.d/net.$1 start

42c42

<     false

---

>   /etc/init.d/net.$1 stop

```

3. Da net.eth0 beim booten gestartet wird, musste in /etc/conf.d/rc folgendes gesetzt werden:

```

RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING="lo"

```

----------

## bbgermany

Du hättest einfach dies hier setzen sollen in /etc/conf.d/rc

```

RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.*"

```

Dann werden die Netzwerkschnittstellen nicht automatisch gestartet.

MfG. Stefan

----------

